# New home cinema ideas.



## adamj (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm not new here but haven't really posted before so here we go.

I've brought a new home and have what appears to be quite a good spot to turn into a cinema, the room is W3000 x L6300 x H2500. I can almost use all the area, I'd like tiered seating and a baffle wall set up, this will have to be done on a budget and probably won't get underway for a few months, but I was hoping a few people may have some ideas on what sort of design would work well in a room like this.

Thanks in advance.

Adam


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

The biggest issue I see are the glass doors: they will let in light and over reflect sound and lead to brightness. If you want to make the best of the space, you'll want to at least put dark curtains around that area. I'm sure others will chime in, and there's much more I could add (just finished my own home theater build, 9 months in the making). Best of luck!


----------



## adamj (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep those glass doors will be a pain! I was thinking of some heavy dark curtains around the back maybe down the sides as well.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

adamj said:


> Yep those glass doors will be a pain! I was thinking of some heavy dark curtains around the back maybe down the sides as well.


I would also consider painting the walls a darker color, ideally a matte black (assuming this is a dedicated room), this will reduce reflections and improve image contrast, especially if you're going with a front projector. Hard to tell what flooring you have there, but a nice thick pad and dark carpeting would also improve the space.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What do you mean when you say "baffle wall set up?" If you are considering a false wall, you could always put one up in front of those doors. I suspect they will rattle a bit as well. Is taking them out & completing a solid wall an option?


----------



## adamj (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes a false wall at the front was the idea, I can't cover the doors as they enter to our car port, dark walls behind the curtains should be easy to do.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## adamj (Jun 30, 2011)

I did up a quick plan, what you guys think? Any ideas on a better layout? I am thinking of putting a seconded row of seats on a raised floor as well.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

adamj said:


> I did up a quick plan, what you guys think? Any ideas on a better layout? I am thinking of putting a seconded row of seats on a raised floor as well.


that looks to be the best setup in that type of room. might need some diffusers and such, but in terms of "which direction should I point it" you got it


----------



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)

My English isn't the best, hope to help you!Look at the design drawings.


----------



## adamj (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks cwc329719738,

That gives me some good pointers. I don't think I have the budget to make pillars, but will have to put some form of sound defuser down the main walls.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

adamj said:


> I did up a quick plan, what you guys think? Any ideas on a better layout? I am thinking of putting a seconded row of seats on a raised floor as well.


Looks good so far. I would centre the woofers of the L/R speakers 50cm from the left/right walls for smoother response (fewer/smaller peaks & dips). 

Any chance of flipping the side doors so that they swing out rather than into the room? 

Also, can you map the left side wall: how far from the front wall to the start of the first door, end of the first door, start of the second door, end of the second door? Thanx.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

From what I have been told... You need to be at least 4' from diffusers for them to work properly. Are you at least that distance from any wall? I have had them in a previous install behind my listening position (about 6' from the rear wall), and it was a nice improvement.


----------



## adamj (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

I only have a duel subwoofer so can't separate them, I may sell and get two  as far as mapping the left wall, I can do it but it may take a few days to get to. 

Thanks


----------

